# No Pics Please



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Was trying to take some pikkies of our new stud boy, Mogwai. This is what he did, lol. Think he's camera shy  *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Haha great picture..*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

What a snob :001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

How very dare you disturb me!! Awwww bless his poshness!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

what a lovely looking lad wendy. im sure he will do a great job.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous boy Wendy!!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

lovely picture x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic picture. 'Oh please, no photographs! - well maybe just this one!'
He looks absolutely adorable.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, Thanks Everyone He's only 4 month old*


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

lol....so cute. Great pic


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is a cutie,,gorgeous,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks FS & Collie*


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous...think you're going to have your work cut out getting pics of him though!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Wow, he is such a cutie.

I bet he will learn to love the camera, just like the rest of them!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hes lovely, he looks so much older


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

He's a cutie, great pic.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great piccie 
He looks so big for only 4 months old


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

What a fantastic picture!! that could win many a competitions!!

It looks like he is saying "Yeees i know i am handsome..." lol!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol bless him glad some of your pics turn out like mine  *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

He's stunning hunny!!! i'm looking forward to seeing kittens from him when he's old enough  xxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thank You very much Everyone*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww kissable lil paws :tongue:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Bee*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL -great picture, he looks soooo cute


----------

